# Recommend A Song



## RnJ

As usual, I am craving new music (or at least something new to me). So, each person should recommend me one track that is good for those times at the side of the road, or on a DS. I want it to sound somewhat cohesive. Think Psalters, Tom Waits, Guthrie, bluegrassy, old country, etc. I'm sure you know what I mean etc. (you can certainly still recommend certain songs by those artists). Please don't recommend me songs by Sum 41, street punk songs, or extreme metal. While it's respectable that you dig that stuff, I do want to be able to compile an album with at least a little bit of focus. Keep in mind that I will not feel guilty about leaving off your track if it's off the map; I'll be doing the same with my music.

If you provide the artist name and the song title, I'll find a place to download it. If you can send an MP3 on SendSpace or YouSendIt or one of those file posting sites, that would be helpful. My email address is stickbugg(AT)gmail(DOT)com.

I'm primarily trying to hear new music, but will organize them into a mix album (or two), and if you guys want in on it, I can make it available.


----------



## sickofitall

anything from Gov't Mule or Warren Haynes...


----------



## LilMa

NO WAY MAN! Tom Waits is awesome! lemme go thru my music, and I'll give you some things if you want!


----------



## drunken marauder

Dandalion Junk Queens?????


----------



## drun_ken

loose lips....kimya dawson.....
steady rollin...the 2 gallants....
it don't matter....rehab


----------



## drun_ken

loose lips....kimya dawson.....
steady rollin...the 2 gallants....
it don't matter....rehab


----------



## ianfernite

Try anything by ¡TchKung! or Blackbird Raum.
I can't recommend single songs, ever. Sorry, haha.


----------



## wartomods

Dramamine from Modest Mouse might be a little to experimental for some, but it is wonderful

Despite of What You've been Told by Two Gallants thei are amazing live


----------



## connerR

"Along The Way" and "A New World" by DeVotchKa.


----------



## LilMa

the big takeover- bad brains


----------



## RnJ

OK, um, the idea was to suggest one specific song, by one artists. With a few exceptions, that hasn't been happening. Now, I'm fine with selecting a random song by a given artist, but I do not have time to listen to an entire discography to make that choice, so the selection that ends up on the compilation might be extremely displeasing to you. Also, more than one suggestion per person is gonna add up to quickly.

Please: ONE SPECIFIC SONG, BY ONE ARTIST, PER PERSON. No ORs.


----------



## connerR

BT - Firewater


----------



## tapes

jazz fiddler by the inkwell rhythm makers


----------



## McKay




----------



## sickofitall

Lay Your Burden Down by Gov't Mule


----------



## drun_ken

so yeah....i cant decide on ONE song ever much less just fer you...pluss it like this....i chose 2 gallents just like that other guy...but i think steady rollen is better than the video he posted....realy one song...fukin music facist...how am i supposed ta limit myself ta one song? ya realy think that i can make that decision......


----------



## wartomods

drun_ken said:


> so yeah....i cant decide on ONE song ever much less just fer you...pluss it like this....i chose 2 gallents just like that other guy...but i think steady rollen is better than the video he posted....realy one song...fukin music facist...how am i supposed ta limit myself ta one song? ya realy think that i can make that decision......



Two gallants are amazing, all their songs are amazing, las cruces jail, fail hard to regain, theronody, waves of grain, etc etc etc


----------



## rabidpossum

"trains and anarchy" by black death all stars. super funny.


----------



## Whiteyisacommiefaggot

This song has sort of been a staple of mine recently:
"Thinking Straight" by Youth of Today.


----------



## wartomods

drun_ken said:


> *loose lips....kimya dawson.....*
> steady rollin...the 2 gallants....
> it don't matter....rehab



heard the bold song , liked it a lot

we won't stop until somebody calls the cops
and even then we'll start again and just pretend that
nothing ever happened


----------



## drun_ken

hell yeah fuck yeah


----------



## Deleted member 565

You should definetely check out Honey in the Hair by Blackbird Raum. I believe the album is called swidden.


----------



## Gypsybones

the 357 string band. "black river blues"


wonderful song to me about my being in love with the road and someone at home


----------



## Gypsybones

oh and anything by the zytepunks! I really love this band


----------



## sleep




----------



## jdrakeh

You're Gonna Miss Me by the 13th Floor Elevators. Also, Cold Night For Alligators by Roky Erickson might be up your alley.


----------



## bote

The Mountain Goats - cut off their thumbs


----------



## Gypsybones

the pine box boys- stab


----------



## sleep




----------



## oldmanLee

Blind Willie Johnson,"Let Your Light Shine On Me"


----------



## Mor

Ruby by Silver Apples


----------



## RnJ

I was copying some tunes from my buddies computer, and he insisted I get the 3 Silver Apples albums, because I tend to like psychadelic stuff. But I did not enjoy the first two albums, and didn't listen to the third, because it was too repetitive and his vocals were a drag. This song must be the gem of the bunch, because I kinda like it.


----------



## phreakno

Pennywise - Fuck authority
Pennywise - Leaving jesusland

:goat:


----------



## Raging Bird

if you want old time recommendations, I don't listen to much, but these are a few I come back to and play on loop from time to time:

Dr. Humphrey Bate and his Possum Hunters - "How Many Biscuits Can You Eat", "Ham Beats All Meat"
The Crook Brothers String Band - "my wife died friday night"
Deford Bailey - John Henry
Blind Willie Johnson - Dark was the Night, Cold was the Ground (this song got sent up on the Voyager Shuttle, which is supposed to land on another planet and immediately start pumping humanity's greatest musical accomplishments for the aliens...Ry Cooder called it "the most transcendent song ever recorded on American soil, which is kind of cool)
Son House - Death Letter Blues (Oh my God, if you watch a live video of this song...that was the first time I got why people liked the blues so much back in the day. Son House said the blues were when someone murders your wife or something, and you don't know whether to beat him to death or sit down and cry, and you end up choosing crying)
Mississippi John Hurt - anything rules, but I really like Nobody's Dirty Business and a few others I can't remember

There's so, so much more amazing music that I don't feel qualified talking about it, but this is stuff I like.


----------



## Raging Bird

I don't know how or why, but this link works and this comp. is WELL worth having. 

Black And White Hillbilly Music.rar - MegaDownload.net

a few of the songs above are on it, and "Running Around" by Joe and the Ramblers Werner is also wonderful.

edit: looks like the password is: http://eldiablotuntun.blogspot.com but I can't check because im at the library
2nd edit: Holy shit, that blog is insane!


----------



## usuallyonthefloorsomewher

codeine by Trampled by Turtles 
{nuevo bluegrass by way of duluth, played winnipeg folk festival a few times i think}

ooooh look at me i can actually follow the rules!


----------



## simpletoremember

HILLSTOMP
THE CROW QUILL NIGHT OWLS
SOUR MASH HUG BAND


----------



## Mor

RnJ said:


> I was copying some tunes from my buddies computer, and he insisted I get the 3 Silver Apples albums, because I tend to like psychadelic stuff. But I did not enjoy the first two albums, and didn't listen to the third, because it was too repetitive and his vocals were a drag. This song must be the gem of the bunch, because I kinda like it.



It's an ol' bluegrass classic. 


Silver Apples are worth a listen once... maybe twice. 

I just like the fact that this is made in 1968! 


Here is:



Another fine track.


----------



## Alaska

Trippy Wicked And The Cosmic Children Of The Knight - Sea Shanty

Stoner-rock at it's catchiest


----------



## ontheroad89

to the hilt by Devil makes three


----------



## boris

Crappydog - Dark


----------



## johnrite

From Devil Driver's "Not All Who Wander Are Lost".


----------



## Imbrium

Been diggin this.


----------



## wartomods

Skip James-Crow Jane


----------



## Gypsybones




----------



## wildboy860

black sabbath : after forever


----------



## christianarchy

Edward Sharpe and the Magnetic Zeros - Home


I didn't like it at first but it's grown on me soo much in just a couple days.


----------



## bfalk420




----------



## bfalk420




----------



## bfalk420




----------



## narstypants

so i didnt bother to read what everyone else posted so if this band was already mentioned, sorry...

The devil makes three - old no. 7


----------



## wartomods




----------



## carlylanea

supertheory of supereverything - gogol bordello


----------



## Grasshopper

Feel it.


----------



## Wednesday

"Jealous of the Moon" by Nickel Creek

"The Road" by Frank Turner

excellent songs


----------



## carlylanea

against me! - "wagon wheel"


----------



## PFAT

Anything by Paper Bird. http://www.myspace.com/paperbirdband
St. Louis and The Train Song are some of my favorites but they don't have a bad song.

And Andrew Jackson Jihad always.


----------



## Wednesday

carlylanea said:


> against me! - "wagon wheel"



I like the Old Crow Medicine Show version better, the video's phenomenal


----------



## veraladd

wingnut dishwashers union,anything pat the bunny, ghost mice, chris burrows


----------



## veraladd

I definetely gave you the best suggestions so far although mine are band names and not songs. against me while once good did the unthinkable but the girl is right about gogol bordello. if you dont have any pat the bunny in your life you should definetely get some.


----------



## KoffinKat

A single Song 

Devil Doll "Man in Black"

"I would drag my dick through a mile of brocken glass to here this girl fart through a walkie talkie." was how it was put I think.


----------



## Hollywood

i am so obsessed with the song zebra by beach house. they're so dreamy and depressing and uplifting, i love it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=9jIwvQkBUt4


----------



## GypsyDamien

The Birthday Party are the greatest ive heard to date (nick cave's former band)


----------



## Unkas

My alltime favourite:


----------



## 120 Proof Vomit




----------



## klots

the locust - aotkpta
waking up to this beats the shit out of coffee


----------



## checkitjess

mettallica..dude they make good songs...


----------



## Mr. Expendable

try out some mischief brew or jhonny hobo.... it's an either love or hate deal.... mischeif brew has some good catchy folk celtic punk sound.... and i really don't know how to descibe jhonny hobo but as abnoctious semi depressing acoustic.... but don't even bother with any of the jhonny hobo shit with the midi drums it sounds like crap.... the acid song is great....


----------



## christa

Moon Penny Opera- Don't you come a cryin to me


----------



## stanktank

Broadripple is burning by margot and the nuclear so and so's...kinda whiny and hipstery but kinda folky and soulful too. It's whatever.


----------



## castler

Charlie Daniels Band - Devil went down to Georgia
R.E.M. has ALOT of good songs as well.


----------



## Gypsy Smile

I know You said one But I can't decide in my hfead which one is the best refferral, So your getting two.
"The Black Keys" - "Til I get my Way"
"Nick Cave & Kylie Monigue" - "Where the Wild Roses Grow"
Their both favorites of mine.


----------



## Gypsy Smile

Okay, I Lied.
Here is a third one.
"Band of Skulls" - "Patterns"
OKay, Im through breaking the rules now.
Sorry, Everything has to come in threes with me sometimes.
Good luck


----------



## volcom3075

its all in the leis


----------



## shwillyhaaa

haha wonderful!
i play this song all the time when busking, makes me bank.


----------



## shwillyhaaa

oh and to recomend a song...

two gallants of course!


----------



## Eden

Frank Sinatra goes great with everything


----------



## catpee

Sketches of an Amorous Window â€“ in the garden where i buried her â€“ Listening & stats at Last.fm

swampy lullabies for the southern souls


----------



## mandapocalypse




----------



## notconnerR

Homeless - Burial


----------



## rsproutseb

Looks like Zebra from Beach House was already thrown up here so the next song I've had stuck on repeat is Lemonade by Cocorosie


----------



## Belogenberg

Listener - Train Song


----------



## the idiot

Kind of corny, but this song has been stuck in my head for a while:



Another beautiful acoustic ballad:


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx

John Zorn: Experimental Jazz did some stuff with Bill Laswell (Praxis) they have some cool jazzcore under the band Painkiller. 
Secret Chiefs 3: Combat for the angel; ship of fools; hagia sophia; renunciation; a mixture of persian, surf, speed metal, techno
Mr. bungle: everything by them, cant even describe them.


----------



## danmurphyiv

anything from hop along, queen ainslee. if you can find it.


----------



## GhostWithTheMost

The Second Rape By Aus-Rotten is a Great song.


----------



## GhostWithTheMost

And really anything by Townes Van Zandt is fucking amazing.


----------



## Alaska

'City of Shame' or 'Down in the Barnyard' by Rachel Brooke.

'Welcome to LA', 'Pass Me The Bottle', or 'Ghost of th' Rails' by The Goddamn Gallows.

'Thunderbolts and Lightning' or the rendition of 'Shady Grove' by Jayke Orvis.

The record label is Farmageddon, and they are fucking amazing. Been into the label since a bit before this past summer... They need more exposure, especially among traveling folks and whatnot. So so good. Too good.


----------



## Everymanalion

What are some of YOUR fav. travel songs? I like Canned Heats "Going up the country". Any type of band or song as long as its about traveling!


----------



## bryanpaul

just get through the intro..... and THRAAAASHHHHHH


----------



## bryanpaul

good lil diddy.....


----------



## daveycrockett

bryan paul did not know, very good. today i liked mercyful fates cover of judas priest's the ripper. not so much judas priest's just king diamonds. htak you


----------



## bradbradidea

if ever i stray by frank turner


----------



## bradbradidea

great travlin tune


----------



## Kabukimono

Anima Exhalare by Eths


----------



## wrkrsunite

Slug's revenge, trainhop story rag.


----------



## Diablero




----------



## winnie

against the law by sallie ford.
white heron by mountain man
demon host by timber timbre


----------



## CrypticCosmic




----------



## daveycrockett

how bout a whole album


----------



## Smell The Magic

Levellers - One Way


----------



## Rob Nothing

Mr. Bungle's bowl of chili master was my favorite of theirs
and really anything by mike patton..
Tomahawk
Fantomas - Director's Cut
Angel Dust


----------



## Rob Nothing




----------



## nameless

PM me with your album of all these songs when you make it!


----------



## SpiderJeruz

Goth, punk, cabaret. Nick Cave is one of my top 5 influences to do music. His abillity to write dark _and_ light lyrics is insane.



His stuff with _Birthday Party_ is great. Dark and disgusting.


----------



## Moldy Dixie

Let It Rain Shoes by Donkee Tonk, the solo acoustic version of The Politics Of Holyshit I Just Cut My Hand On A Broken Bottle by Johnny Hobo, and the acoustic version of Smoke And Wine by Hank 3. oh, and Tear The Fascists Down or Im A Jolly Banker by Woody Guthrie.


----------



## SpiderJeruz

CRIME IN THE DESERT


----------



## 804




----------



## noitanicullaH




----------



## dolly




----------



## Maryy

The Two Man Gentleman Band - Hey Officer!


----------



## Noble Savage

I saw this guy Ryan Bingham last night and in the middle of the show he was trying to tell people about street kids but most people were too drunk or ignorant to know what he was trying to say. Hell of a show though!


----------



## Leeble Skeet




----------



## Crack Rock Savior

I love Tom Waits's first album, Closing Time, and this is probably my favorite of all the tracks.


----------



## Odin

They're talking about it on NPR for some reason... so lets...


----------



## GinGin

Roscoe Holcomb Little Birdie and Graveyard blues


----------



## japanarchist




----------



## Aurelius




----------



## Odin

good times


----------



## JOJO

Cream- White Room


----------



## Kittwoopsiessmith

Misguided angel, Cowboy Junkies . Summertime, Janis. I forgot about about it for while. Anything Dax Riggs touches


----------



## Fretz

Jacques Brel !!! Very intense performer , and seemingly a very nice guy off stage judging by interviews - his songs when they not plain silly are very thought provoking - he sings in French and if you don't know the language looking up translations is a very gratifying actvity - In this song he sings about how those who profess to abore middle class "bourgeois" and make fun of there values over time somehow often become them ...


----------



## Aurelius




----------



## Erable

Vashti Bunyan had some beautiful music, she has been called the grandmother of freak folk, maybe that'd be up your alley
And IDK if anyone has recommended the yet, but The Pesky Alders were pretty cool. Their music is free on bandcamp, and they have a pretty cool bluegrass/folk sound, but it's a tinge... punky I guess? It has an edge seldom seen in a lot of bluegrass/folk
Give 'em a try, good luck!


----------



## Hylyx

Moxy Fruvous- rad crazy Canadian cats.


----------



## Odin

lets play some nintendo


----------



## L Intrepid

Look up the artists 21 Pilots. They're a great indietronica pop rap duo. Check out their songs Ode to Sleep, Migraine, and Holding On To You. You won't regret looking 'em up


----------



## birdsonthebat

I'm the undefeated techmo bowl player GOAT. IT WAS MGR DUDE. TAKE IT TO THE BANK B/C I WAS GONNA WIN. UNDEFEATED CHAMP OF TECMO BOWL.


----------



## birdsonthebat

Plus ++++I drank the entire bottle


----------



## Erable

This


Helyx said:


> Moxy Fruvous- rad crazy Canadian cats.



This is one of those songs that gives me goosebumps.
I feel a nostalgia for a time I missed. Beautiful, good choice.
*not that anyone asked for my opinion, but fuck it, it's only praise*


----------



## Rob Nothing

[media]


----------



## Hylyx

Pretty much anything that Current 93 does. here's one of their many, many albums. 

This and Thunder Perfect Mind are 2 of my favorites, though. Best enjoyed in the dark and as loud as you can stand it. Altered states are a plus.


----------



## cyberjock

Mamaleek - My Rock Long Body Fever


----------



## Renegade

Lost dog street band - carry on. Also check out a song by them called till im gone.




Annoying is also a really good band from canada, i like wishing well its good song and also check out "my lesson" its a pretty bad ass song as well.

https://www.reverbnation.com/annoying


----------

